# SSRI



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

Has anyone had one of these that has completely cured there dp/dr, cuz mine came on after smoking pot and i think if im just relieved of anxiety it will go away, because when im focused, my dp/dr isn't really there


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm in no way implying that SSRI's dont work, but I've had no success with them so far. I've been on six different brands over the last year and a half and so far all they've produced is weight gain and memory loss *for me*.

Now, it could very well be the case that they'll work wonders for you, but I just thought I'd give you my opinion.

If you dont suffer from a depressive state in general and you've had no success with SSRI's, your next best option would be to look into a benzodiazepine. I've only ever tried one which was Xanax, and I can honestly say it had more effect than any SSRI.


----------



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

Tried lexapro and prozac both did nothing but if i remember celexa was used in the uk studies along with lamictal and klonopin ... hope that helps


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

ya im on celexa right now been on for 3 years, i think its time for a change, maybe xanax, but can you drink while being on xanax?


----------



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

You can but you'll get really f'd up and black out most of the time ....


----------

